# WHK - WhiteHawk Limited



## System (25 November 2017)

WhiteHawk Limited was incorporated 14 July 2017 in Western Australia for the purpose of acquiring WhiteHawk CEC Inc.

WhiteHawk CEC Inc. operates an internet based cybersecurity marketplace where purchasers can take advice on their cybersecurity needs and be matched to vendor products matching their identified needs. WhiteHawk CEC Inc. has developed a machine learning algorithm and artificial intelligence platform under provisional patent application known as the 'Cyber Path Solution Engine' for the WhiteHawk Exchange that enables buyers to understand which of the myriad vendor products suit their business, sector, budget and security/insurance requirements.

It is anticipated that WHK will list on the ASX during December 2017.

https://www.whitehawk.com


----------



## greggles (2 November 2018)

A real disappointment since listing early this year, cyber security hopeful WHK has seen a steady share price decline from its issue price of 20c per share to a low of 4c this week. Continuing operating losses, disappointing sales and a steady depletion of their cash at bank has been largely responsible for the share price slide.

However, today it saw a significant share price bounce after the company announced that it has entered into a new contract to provide a tailored version of its 360 Cyber Risk Framework to departments within the U.S. Government to protect against supply chain intrusions.



> Under the contract, the Company will be providing sensitive risk analytics and mitigation, providing needed added protections to a breadth of office and mission functions. The initial phase of the contract is  commencing immediately, followed by customer evaluation and option for expansion. The quantum of this first phase of the direct contract is minimal (sub-US$100,000), Phase 2 expands the scope of the risk  framework across the U.S. Government department, to include all vendors being monitored and serviced  by the Company's Cybersecurity Exchange, where the Company can derive additional revenues from the sale of vendor's products purchased across the Exchange.



It will be interesting to see if this U.S. government contract can develop into something more substantial for WHK. The market certainly seems to think there is something to it. WHK is up 132.50% to 9.3c so far today on volume of around 80 million shares.


----------



## greggles (13 December 2018)

Potential breakout for WHK? They have recently announced a contract win with the U.S. government and a contract extension with a US Top 10 Financial Institution, so they appear to be kicking goals. 

It hasn't opened or closed above 9c since it started moving north back in early November, so that looks to be resistance. Volume is increasing. Watching closely for a close above 9c on high volume.


----------



## Ann (2 May 2019)

*WhiteHawk secures subcontractor role on billion-dollar project for US government department*

_Cybersecurity advisory firm WhiteHawk (ASX: WHK) has been awarded a subcontractor role on a $2.8 billion project for a US government department.


Commencing immediately, the role will be for an initial 12-month term with four option years, taking the total possible contract duration to five years.


The value of the first year to WhiteHawk is expected to be between $425,000 to $850,000.


In the option years, this is expected to grow to around $4.25 million each year.


Under the terms of the deal, WhiteHawk will provide a comprehensive service comprised of its 360 Cyber Risk Framework, cyber intelligence and innovation introduction and transition, as well as tailored cyber subject matter expertise. More...
_
Chart shows yesterdays price action up 35.94%_, _so far it is down 4.60% today.


----------



## greggles (3 May 2019)

Another US government contract has been won by WHK, sending its share price up another 29.2% to 11.5c today. The contract is expected to be worth between US$150K to US$300K (~A$214K-A$428K) each year over the seven year life of the contract.

As per the announcement:


> WhiteHawk will work as the sub-contractor to a Reston, Virginia headquartered company that will serve as the primary contractor (“prime”) in this contract. This prime, with over 23,000 employees, provides technology integration services that include high-end solutions in systems engineering and integration, enterprise IT, cyber, software, advanced analytics and simulation, and training to U.S.Defense, Federal Civilian, Intelligence Community, and Space agencies.
> 
> Under this seven-year contract (one base year with six option years), and in addition to our Cyber Risk Management Framework capabilities, WhiteHawk will provide expert support for Cyber Risk Management, Executive Technical Services (Architecture & Engineering), and Project Management. The Company will provide sensitive risk analytics and mitigation, and needed added protections to a breadth of office and mission functions.


----------



## barney (3 May 2019)

greggles said:


> Another US government contract has been won by WHK, sending its share price up another 29.2% to 11.5c today. The contract is expected to be worth between US$150K to US$300K (~A$214K-A$428K) each year over the seven year life of the contract.




I notice their Market Cap was only $6 million till recently?? …… Last 6 months have been showing promise.  Interesting.


----------



## sunnypebbles (30 December 2019)

Hope you guys are still in WHK. 
I'm in quite substantially.
This time next year the price will be closer to 50 cents than to 10 cents.

Cheers


----------



## System (15 April 2020)

WhiteHawk lifts SaaS revenues via global consulting firm partnership & new product


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 April 2020)

*Highlights*
• Cyber Risk Program acts as a “second set of expert eyes” to identify and mitigate cyber risks to organization’s revenue and reputation 
• This new product is scoped remotely and implemented virtually, to any company anywhere in the world 
• Allows rapid scale remotely during current pandemic related lockdown
• Organisations globally are experiencing a rise in pandemic related cybercrime and fraud schemes
• Whitehawk recently partnered with a global consulting firm to sell the new product line 
• The partnership has already generated annual SaaS subscriptions exceeding  US$400K in 2020

.


----------



## System (28 July 2020)

WhiteHawk lands milestone $5.9 million cybersecurity contract


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 July 2020)

picked up a US govt department contract:

_WHK will implement its Cyber Risk Radar for the undisclosed US federal government Chief Information Security Office. The Cyber Risk Radar is a SaaS subscription that will *monitor, identify, and prioritise both cyber and business risks of vendor compani*es to this US federal government department.

WhiteHawk will provide Cyber Risk Scorecards quarterly, virtually and remotely, for the department’s 150 to 300 vendors, via an integrated risk management dashboard.

This is the first US federal contract where WhiteHawk is the *Prime Contractor*. Of its three other US federal department CIO contracts, WhiteHawk is a cyber solution sub-contractor to Accenture Federal, SAIC and GuideHouse (formerly PWC Federal).

"WhiteHawk will generate base revenues of US$580,000 (A$811K) and up to an additional US$600,000 (A$839K), for a total of up to US$1.18 million (A$1.65M) for each year of the contract of $5.9 million in total. This will have a large impact on the company’s top line revenue growth."
_
up 40% today
_





(_DNH_)_


----------



## sunnypebbles (28 July 2020)

Hi Friends,

I did mention that I thought the price could well be around 50 cents come the end of this year  (2020). 

Today's announcement was just the beginning of a number of initiatives that are falling into place.

If I'm correct in my assessment, WHK will become a fabulous stock to hold over the next few years.

Cheers




sunnypebbles said:


> Hope you guys are still in WHK.
> I'm in quite substantially.
> This time next year the price will be closer to 50 cents than to 10 cents.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## frugal.rock (28 July 2020)

When AR9 went for a run recently, I thought of Whitehawk.
Hats off to slick rocks shiny pebbles.
 Nudge nudge, wink wink.


----------



## craigj (31 August 2020)

Whitehawk with contracts with US govt providing good revenue and nice little retracement on the chart looks to be a good entry point at 15c


----------



## sunnypebbles (31 August 2020)

With a bit of luck we'll have a nice announcement within the next few weeks and this should be the catalyst for the price to move to around 28 cents.

As you're aware, the company have appointed an experienced Sales Executive to drive the Revenue up. This should translate into newer contracts coming on board.

Fingers crossed that everything's unfolds as we envisage. This stock does have HUGE potential and it's just a question of being patient now that things are falling into place.

Cheers WhitHawkers


----------



## frugal.rock (31 August 2020)

sunnypebbles said:


> As you're aware, the company have appointed an experienced Sales Executive to drive the Revenue up. This should translate into newer contracts coming on board.





Entry made today.
Ear to the ground, rumblings heard.
Regret not being in a few weeks ago or so around 5 cent mark. 
With the US elections, hopefully a contract or 2 strikes.

Will be nice if @craigj gets the win in the September comp.


----------



## Miner (6 September 2020)

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200728/pdf/44kwnhny6tfypp.pdf
After such a nice (not much dollar value however but a good sign), why WHK dropped by 10 percent on Friday ?
Would Monday reveal something ?
did look back and realised to have bought on IPO (24 Nov 2017) and rejected the rights at 4.2 cents back in 2018 - out of disgust than any thing else with 20 cents invested on shares (if I am not wrong in recollecting). Almost dropped any hope with WHK until recently .


----------



## frugal.rock (25 September 2020)

23 September 2020
WhiteHawk Cyber Risk Scorecard Product Line Now 100% Automated
Platform Services & Scorecard Now Include New Cyber Security Model
Highlights
• WhiteHawk incorporates and automates the new U.S. Department of Defense
Cybersecurity Maturity Model Certification (CMMC) mapping into their online client 
services and Cyber Risk Scorecard
• WhiteHawk development team automates Cyber Risk Scorecard production 100% as a 
foundational element of all WhiteHawk Product Lines & Client deliverables
• Product Line advancements enable increased scaling and speed to delivery of all current 
and future clients
• WhiteHawk is one of the first Cyber Risk platforms to automate the Path to CMMC by 
providing a documented baseline, online maturity model and virtual consult across the 
Defense Industrial Base (DIB)
• Current DIB client, is leveraging this approach in support of an initial 700+ DIB Suppliers 
and Vendors


----------



## craigj (30 September 2020)

Whitehawk recent announcement that now 100% automation enables increased scaling and delivery of product.  With US elections coming up good chance to receive more interest


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 September 2020)

I have mixed feelings about being a _“second set of expert eyes”. _Mainly, because it doesn't answer or solve anything, merely alert Houston there is a problem.  Which necessitates finding a solution from elsewhere.


----------



## frugal.rock (7 October 2020)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE 
6 October 2020 
US Federal Government Contract Option Year Renewal for $1.5M USD 
Original Contract Awarded in 2017 
Highlights 
• WhiteHawk awarded option for U.S. Fiscal Year (FY) 2021 as Cyber Sub-Contractor  
with a U.S. Federal Government Department  
• Original contract won by the Prime is for 7 years (1 year with 6 option years) 
• WhiteHawk’s FY2020 Level of Effort was $400K USD 
• Work by WhiteHawk commenced 1 October 2020 (FY 2021)


----------



## System (7 October 2020)

WhiteHawk ramps up cyber revenues with US$1.5 million contract extension


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 October 2020)

must be very busy



> The Trading Halt is requested pending the release of the application to the Supreme Court of Western Australia by the Company seeking orders in relation to the Company’s inadvertent failure to lodge cleansing notices under section 708A(5)(e) of the Corporations Act in relation to the following share issues:
> a) 12,987,013 shares on 3 July 2020;
> b) 3,000,000 shares on 21 August 2020; and
> c) 1,562,735 shares on 25 September 2020.



Tsk tsk


----------



## frugal.rock (20 October 2020)

Back trading today.

Cyber security across news headlines again.
Statistics showing a disturbing rise of attacks recently.

Should put Whitehawk in good stead for future growth...in a hurry.

Another COVID19 benefactor, IMO.


----------



## craigj (31 October 2020)

The chart made a nice little retracement to 20c  could see it drop a little bit more before rising in a fifth wave.

From quarterly report released yesterday invoicing in 3rd quarter almost doubled that of 2nd quarter  948k v 502k


----------



## craigj (30 November 2020)

Share price has really moved up quickly once it rebounded past the old recent high of 23c.  There has been a little retracement since hitting 35c 
Would expect it to retrace a little further before another move to new highs.


----------



## craigj (3 January 2021)

WHK  Made the expected retracement during the month  down to 21c then bounced from there to 32c in a few days and has consolidated since.  Ready to make its next move up in the new year towards new highs.


----------



## WilsonFisk (5 January 2021)

Picked WHK as my top pick for 2021.  Reasons are

We have seen numerous Cyber attacks last year
Governments are starting to spend big on Cyber security
WHK plays in this space, is small with much room to grow, 
CEO of WHK is very well connected to industry and government in US


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 January 2021)

probably technically a 10 bagger since Covid

No news in the last month. In fact last Market Sensitive Ann was the October Quarterly .... another one due this week, I guess


----------



## craigj (31 March 2021)

Whitehawk  made a large surge into January and hit 46c has since retraced almost 50 % and see it bouncing once it hits 23c 

Hasn't had much news lately a good entry point in anticipation of news to come


----------



## Dona Ferentes (3 May 2021)

craigj said:


> Hasn't had much news lately a good entry point in anticipation of news to come



*Quarterly Activities *( Highlights ? )

• _Invoiced US$442K in 2021 up 26% over 1 QTR 2020. 
• Collected US$340K relating to sales receipt from customers. 
• US$266K in receivables will be collected in April 2021.  
• WhiteHawk finishes the 1st quarter of 2021 with a cash position of US$2M and no debt. 
• Executing 2nd YR of contract with U.S. Department of Homeland Security (DHS) CISA QSMO Cybersecurity Marketplace, as sub-contractor to Guidehouse (formerly PWC Federal), for $1.5 to $1.8M USD Fiscal Year 2021. 
• Completing first year as Prime Contractor on U.S. Federal Government CIO Cyber Risk Radar contract for base year and 4 option years, not to exceed $1.18M USD annually. 
• Cyber Risk Program contract renewed for 2nd YR, Phase 1 for $100K via a Global Consulting Firm in direct support of a Global Manufacturer.  Phase 2 being scoped for a Cyber Risk Radar across an initial 1,000 suppliers in 2021. 
• Responding to 2 Cyber Risk Request for Proposal (RFP) via global consulting group for 2021, one RFP for a Global Sports event and one RFP for a U.S. State Organization. 
• Two new Cyber Risk Solution SaaS/PaaS opportunities with a second global consulting firm. 
• New Cyber Risk Platform as a Service (PaaS) opportunity discussions with:  Top 10 Defense Industrial Base Company for their suppliers; Global Business Credit Risk Manager for their business clients; and Insurance Group for their business clients. 
• Starting in May 2021, our Cyber Risk cloud based product lines will be sold on Amazon Web Services (AWS) commercial marketplace Partner Network (APN), allowing WhiteHawk marketing and sales to both industry and government clients without an additional contract vehicle.   
• Three Task Orders, expected in 2021 first quarter, *now delayed *by the new US Administration to 4th QTR 2021 from current U.S. Federal Government Department CIO Contracts. 
• Signed partnership agreement with a Global Insurance Group at the end of 2020, with intent to tailor Cyber Risk PaaS for business clients *has been delayed* due to that company's internal reorganization_. 

Opportunities and delays

down 18%; now $0.175


----------



## lucifuge1968 (3 May 2021)

Dona Ferentes said:


> *Quarterly Activities *( Highlights ? )
> 
> • _Invoiced US$442K in 2021 up 26% over 1 QTR 2020.
> • Collected US$340K relating to sales receipt from customers.
> ...



Price down due to what? Report was all good apart from a delay. Oversold?


----------



## craigj (31 May 2021)

WHK   I thought the quarterly report was positive with $2 million US in cash and no debt
plenty of active contracts and some delayed


----------



## lucifuge1968 (31 May 2021)

craigj said:


> WHK   I thought the quarterly report was positive with $2 million US in cash and no debt
> plenty of active contracts and some delayed



yes, it seems patience is required with stock far more so than many others


----------



## craigj (31 July 2021)

Another positive quarterly report.  Yet sold down in last hour of trade to 16.5c looks a good entry point considering the daily high for the last 7 days has been above 20c


----------



## craigj (31 August 2021)

the US federal option was renewed 
report seemed good

thought it was a positive month


----------



## craigj (30 September 2021)

Quiet month on the Whitehawk front. Still waiting for a significant new contract
Investor presentation looks good hopefully it translates to some news


----------



## craigj (30 November 2021)

things very silent on whitehawk 
shares took a tumble this month    hoping for news of a deal to return share price to levels of a month ago


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 February 2022)

craigj said:


> things very silent on whitehawk
> shares took a tumble this month    hoping for news of a deal ...



All quiet on the Ukraine front. Or not, according to the ASX query reply.

Trading halt, and now suspension until real news?! Something is afoot?


----------



## frugal.rock (9 March 2022)

IMO, the chart looks primed and ready to go, just waiting on a catalyst.






Could be an impending catalyst.
No guarantees express or implied...😬
From recent announcements.

“Completed successful Cyber Risk Radar Proof of Concept with *global social media company* and currently finalizing Master Services Agreement for a Cyber Risk Radar contract for that company starting in first quarter 2022.”

Disclosure, held. Purchased with the expensive "broker" that I have great disdain for...


----------



## frugal.rock (18 March 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> “Completed successful Cyber Risk Radar Proof of Concept with *global social media company* and currently finalizing Master Services Agreement for a Cyber Risk Radar contract for that company starting in first quarter 2022.”



I've been musing about this scenario. 
What global social media companies are out there? 🤔

Are we talking a huge name like Facebook ? Can only hope.
Have been thinking about adding another holding (using the cheaper broker.)


----------



## frugal.rock (20 March 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> What global social media companies are out there?



Another 2 top wish list picks,
Instagram or Twitter ?

This could be a good bumrush... 😂


----------



## craigj (31 March 2022)

Federal govt committing big sums to cyber security in the budget has to be a positive


----------



## frugal.rock (4 April 2022)

craigj said:


> Federal govt committing big sums to cyber security in the budget has to be a positive



Possibly, but don't they operate in the US?
Not sure that translates into potential profit or SP rise here in Aus. Good luck in the comp with it.

As a trade, I'm out, it didn't follow through as expected.
No announcement as expected.
Maybe I expected too much?
From their wording, I inferenced we should hear news about this global social media thing,in March, being the 1st QTR.
Nothing?
Some of my money gone with the wind, and frankly my dearz I don't give a damn.
Next.

Oh, an afterthought, (next) made me realise something, Next Investors have this on their books i believe.... just saying.
Also, I would expect 
*AR9* & TNT to fare better from any Aus gov funding announcements...


----------



## craigj (30 April 2022)

whk  from their quarterly 2mill Us in the bank and revenue increasing with 1.8 million revenue for the quarter


----------



## craigj (31 May 2022)

ok last month there quarterly was good    
cash in bank   revenue up
just waiting for a new signing

share price down 20% for the month on back of no news


----------



## craigj (31 July 2022)

latest quarterly invoices up 243%  
1.44 million in cash no debt

market cap now below 20 million


----------

